# (MI) YLW Ram Son - needs 1 pass for MH title



## kjsynergy (Dec 6, 2004)

MacHawk's All Wheel Drive SH - HUMMER (needs on 1 more master pass) DOB 4/17/04 (NAFC FC AFC Candlewoods Ramblin Man x MacHawk's Clean Sweep UD MH) OFA Hips Excellent (LR-160112E24-PI), Elbows (LR-EL31055M24-PI), Shoulders (LR-SH117M24-PI), CNM Clear (LRCNM08-M-PIY), CERF
Hummer is a great family dog, hunting companion and hunt test competitor.

Sue Gehrke
734-426-4967
[email protected]


----------

